

Clip3d: Hacking css:clip-path for 3D rendering - leeluolee
https://github.com/leeluolee/clip3d

======
leeluolee
Demo on codepen
[http://codepen.io/leeluolee/pen/KwJbov?editors=101](http://codepen.io/leeluolee/pen/KwJbov?editors=101)
.

This Demo doesn't use any css property for 3d transform, It is all clip-path.

------
fantasyni
cool job well done ...

------
genify
good job

